# Teti (ex Armadale) Fire



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Can anyone shed some light on the demise of the Trinder Anderson vessel Armadale? She ended her days as the Teti and was broken up shortly after she caught on fire in the East China Sea in 1990. Any information on the cause, response to and the extent of the fire would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

All I have is:- On 31 March 1989 abandoned after a fire and explosion in 33.49N 122.41E en route China to Europe with ground nuts and minerals. 6 April towed into Shanghai by the Chinese tug which extinguished the fire and broken up there in 1990.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Teti Fire*



Dave Edge said:


> All I have is:- On 31 March 1989 abandoned after a fire and explosion in 33.49N 122.41E en route China to Europe with ground nuts and minerals. 6 April towed into Shanghai by the Chinese tug which extinguished the fire and broken up there in 1990.


Thanks Dave


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

where you on Armadale anytime Nova Scotian? Dave


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Armadale*



dave beaumont said:


> where you on Armadale anytime Nova Scotian? Dave


Hi Dave:

I sailed on the Armadale as 2/0 in 1971. The Officers Union was looking for someone to relieve an officer who was sick. I flew out to Australia in September and joined her in Sydney. We then discharged at various east coast ports ending up in Townsville where we loaded zink and zircon sand for Marseilles and Valencia. I left her in late November when she went to drydock in the Tyne. The Masters name was Rod Ogilvy and I believe he was ex-Cunard.

I enjoyed the trip and the company. Trinder Anderson provided me a set of uniform buttons and a cap badge along with my plane ticket. I have since misplaced the cap badge with the black swan and haven't been able to find another despite numerous searchers on the web.

Cheers.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Nova Scotian,

Sorry to hear about the buttons, I will keep a look out for some in case they can be located; in the meantime this may interest you:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5098&page=2


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Hi Nova Scotian,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the buttons, I will keep a look out for some in case they can be located; in the meantime this may interest you:
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5098&page=2


Thanks Tonga:

I had always assumed the Armadale was an SD 14!

Cheers.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Nova Scotian,
I was on both Antrim and Dongal early seventies.Captains Neil Luck,Alexander Murray and Raymond Whittleton, Mates D. Dickson and J. Jackson, Bosun Wally Green and ? Fraser. R. Barnes was chief steward and J Kane r/o. P.Pope and D. Caplain 2nd and 3rd. Any names ring a bell? I was back in oz 1975 and had given sea away but got offered job DBS on Armadale in Melbourne as Fraser bosun. Morning of sighning on didnt go. Great mistake. Should have but had girlfriend, car etc by then so never went.But had a good piss up with crew day before though. Cheers Dave


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

dave beaumont said:


> Hi Nova Scotian,
> I was on both Antrim and Dongal early seventies.Captains Neil Luck,Alexander Murray and Raymond Whittleton, Mates D. Dickson and J. Jackson, Bosun Wally Green and ? Fraser. R. Barnes was chief steward and J Kane r/o. P.Pope and D. Caplain 2nd and 3rd. Any names ring a bell? I was back in oz 1975 and had given sea away but got offered job DBS on Armadale in Melbourne as Fraser bosun. Morning of sighning on didnt go. Great mistake. Should have but had girlfriend, car etc by then so never went.But had a good piss up with crew day before though. Cheers Dave


Sorry Dave! I don't recall any of the names. I only joined for the one trip. When I left the Armadale I joined Cunard Brocklebank and sailed on the Atlantic Conveyor shortly after.

Cheers.


----------



## Hungry Goose (Aug 21, 2007)

Nova Scotian said:


> Sorry Dave! I don't recall any of the names. I only joined for the one trip. When I left the Armadale I joined Cunard Brocklebank and sailed on the Atlantic Conveyor shortly after.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Nova Scotian,
Are you still a big fan of Carol King & James Taylor(K)


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*One-eyed Seed of a Tumbleweed.....!*



Hungry Goose said:


> Hi Nova Scotian,
> Are you still a big fan of Carol King & James Taylor(K)


Hi Hungry Goose:

Yes........James and Carol are still top of my hit parade. I'm guessing that we sailed together on the Armadale under Rod Ogilvie. Drop me an Email if you get a minute.

Cheers.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings HG and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi.
I also sailed with Trinder Anderson,but under the
AUSTRALIN SHIPPING COMPANY on the AJANA.~What 
I am seeking is a button ,for any of these Companies,
as Ive been informed that along with these two Companies
there was the Avenue Shipping Company,Bethel Gwynn,and
the New Zealand Shipping Compay.If any body can help me
in my search,I shall be most grateful.

daishop1


----------



## ChathamChavs (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll have a look in my loft - I know I've got buttons and braid somewhere. Did one trip - December 1976 to May? 1977 on the Armadale as Electrician .


----------



## stephenlawrence61 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi i also served on the Armadale in 1979 . It was a long voyge if i remember, Nine Months i think. We visited numerious places including China. She was a great ship.
I myself served as a Catering Boy on the above Ship and i believe the Ass Stewards name was george Rix, A ex Solder from the Royal Green Jackets.

Regards

Stephen Lawrence


----------

